# I adopted an elderly rat (updated 8/30)



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I adopted a REALLY elderly rat from a friend of mine. He is 3.5 years old (she tells me). He has HED and I think an advanced Pituitary tumor, but since he is so old I really dont want to stress him out with vet trips and treatment, which is only temporary anyway. He doesnt seem to be in any pain. And still seems happy in and of himself. He can't eat any hard food so Im giving him ensure mixed with oatmeal and some baby food, and he has some warm blankies and a low hammock to sleep in. He has been alone for most of his life, so Im not sure I want to do intros with him and my boys (theyre pretty young so they might bother him). But enough with all this...here aer some pics of my new old man, Al. 

Sleeping in an old t-shirt while I was cuddling with him








Before his bath:










After his bath, laying down in his cage:


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

Awe hes so adorable! I love old ratties, they are so.. humble lol. I wish you and him the best of luck with his health.. be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

oh my gosh. he is such a cutie. poor baby  im sure youll take awesome care of him. he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Ola (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

Awww, too cute! What a lovely old gentleman ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

He looks like an old PEW rex in those pics? Is he? He also looks like he was very neglected. 

No URI, or anything like that? Lucky boy! 

As for HED, is he dragging his hind legs or is he just wobbly? Does he club or knuckle over on his front feet? If it really is HED he won't be able to sit up and eat so the cheerio test doesn't work here. I had one 3 year old boy lie on his side to eat lab blocks and other harder foods.

Is he putting out his forelegs rigidly to the front? , headbumping when you stroke over his head, have an extra light, limp feel when you pick him up? (signs of PT)

I would soak lab blocks in soy milk or even vegetable brother and he should like that  Baby cereal, ensure, make up a veggie slurry if you can (i use a small food processor and chop, mulch up things like carrots, peas, spinach, corn, lima beans, etc with a bit of soy milk then I mix it into cooked oatmeal.  Ratty Veggie Porridge 

I don't think he has a long time to go with you, but make each day special, and wonderful and love on him for me okay?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

I do think he has a PT, he does the head bump when I touch the top of his head, and he has one bulgy eye. Perhaps he doesnt have HED he can sit up on his hind legs, although very wobbly. When he walks its wobbly, and his back feet curl up and really stiff looking. His front feet are kind of the same but not as bad..he just acts drunk a lot. But today I let him walk around my bed for a few minutes and he seems to be doing a bit better. I think he was badly dehydrated. cause you could see all his bones and his back hip bones. Ive been feeding him every few hours with some watered down babyfood (along with the other mixes of stuff Ive been giving him). He seems quite a bit better and have a bit more energy. 

Yes he's an old PEW rex..she says he was about 3.5 years old. He really is a sweet old man though..he gave me my first kissies last night while on my bed with me. I'm going to try and get a video later if I can figure out how to do it, so you can see how he is acting. I'm really not sure if its HED or PT, or both . 

Does PT cause pain? He doesnt seem to be in pain and seems quite happy within himself. He loves to try and explore and will chew on the bars of the cage if he wants attention or wants to walk around for a bit.

Anyway, I'll try and get some more pics and video later today.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

PT is one of those that I don't believe cause any pain...from what you are saying it does sound like PT. he's gorgeous and I am so glad you got him!!!

Looking forward to the video, but I won't be able to view it until tonight probably


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

I added the video in my last post..ignore our new kittens...lol..they wouldn't hurt him and he isnt bothered by them. I'm glad to know he isn't in any pain. The video is pretty short cause my cell won't let me send files any longer then 10 seconds (grumbles). But the way he is moving is a MILLION times better then before He's a lot less wobbly then he was. But I don't think he will improve much more then he has. You can see that he's a little less *sick* looking. He's not quite as sunken and he has quite a bit more energy.

Just so I know, when its his time-if he DOES have PT, what should I expect with his passing? Something quick, or will he just slow down and get worse? I've never dealt with this before. So I just wanna know what to expect or what signs to look for.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

Oldies esp. neglected ones can look pretty bad until they realize Life is Good again, he may have been dehydrated or even malnourished. he looks a ton better in that last pic (I cannot watch it here...stupid Admin passwordy thing )


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

do you think I should just leave him by himself because of his condition, age, and since he's been alone for so long? Just give him lots of love and cuddles and stuff? He seems so lonely, but I dont want to stress him out either..whenever im relaxing my room, he's on my bed with me..and I often sit on the floor by his cage and just pet him and stuff..is that enough? I actually have 2 of his sons..but they can be grumpy sometimes and they're pretty young and might bug him a lot.

I just wanna do my best with him and make sure he's happy for his remaining time here.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

Well... my OPINION is

If hes old, and sick and such. Sick as to where your other ratsters could get it... then leave him.

If he seems content alone and relaxed. I wouldnt bother with intros...


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

You could try letting them have supervised play times on your bed. That way you can interrupt them if they get to frisky with him, and the old man can go retreat peacefully back to his cage. Sometimes I find younger rats know to be respectful around oldies. But I'd want him to experience other ratty friends before the end. If you watch him you should be able to see if its stressing him out or if he really enjoys their company. 

I agree he looks really neglected in the first few pics, his condition may improve with some good meals. Try feeding more ensure, oat meal and soaked lab blocks.. as baby food does not have that many nutrients for them. 

Some veggies such as cucumber and watermelon contains lots of water and are super easy for them to eat. 

With HED and PT I think it would be better to have him humanely put to sleep if/when he starts suffering. To me if one eye is bulging there must be some sort of pressure and/or related pain somewhere. With HED you can adapt around it and give him a great quality of life until its his time. So hopefully he doesn't have PT as well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

I didn't see any definitive signs of PT in that video, but it was very short...he's adorable Nikki. ;D


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*

could his wobbliness be due to age/malnutrition/dehydration? It seems to be improving..but his feet are still curled sometimes. And he does do the headbutting and has the eye thing..although Im wondering if one is actually normal and the other is sunken, maybe from dehydration? cause it seems a lot better then it did? hmm..maybe Im paranoid..haha..I just wanna make sure he's comfortable and happy as he can be.


P.S. I soaked some lab blocks for him and mixed it with a bit of oatmeal and ensure..he about attacked the spoon! He gobbled it up and I left some in his cage for between meal snacks..I had him out on my bed and he's moving around a bit better even from earlier..so..perhaps it was just malnutrition and dehydration...Im hopeful for the little guy.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat*



lilspaz68 said:


> I didn't see any definitive signs of PT in that video, but it was very short...he's adorable Nikki. ;D


Thanks Shelagh, he is such a wonderful little guy. I hope he sticks around with me for a little while, cause he is stealing my heart!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: I adopted an elderly rat (Updated 8/30)*

I just wanted to update everyone on my old man! He is doing WONDERFULLY!  He is like a completely different rat. He has regained almost all of his strength. He is still a little wobbly and slow walking...but I think its because his back feet are still clubbed. I'm pretty positive it is HED. But he gets around really well in my room and can even climb in and out of his cage (I help him with his back legs a bit). I was able to ween him back on the Harlan lab blocks and he's eating them with no problem. He has put on quite a bit of weight so he looks A LOT better then he did. He's grooming himself, eating, drinking, hiding his food, giving kisses and bruxing and boggling all the time now ;D. So I think its safe to say I think he's out of the woods for now . He's a really loving and gentle old man. I've got a few more pics for those who are interested (sorry for the crappy quality my cell phone sucks):


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My new favorite forum rat. I adore him!!!!

I love how they bounce back from the **** they have gone through and even though they should distrust humans (rightfully so) continue to love on their rescuer.

((hugs)) Good Job!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hes so handsome!! and its great to hear hes doing so well. Keep us updated for sure! 

I agree it is incredible how fast a rat can recover.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's amazing how much better he looks, you are like his savior angel. Cheesy but true


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Kiko said:


> It's amazing how much better he looks, you are like his savior angel. Cheesy but true


aww hehe...its funny cause when I first met his owner...I was totally drawn to him...and I kept jokingly saying how I was gonna steal him and take him home...I never actually thought she would give him up..but I always felt *connected* to him..yeah sounds lame but its true...I feel like he was destined to be mine..and I love the old guy!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

YAY YAY YAY!!!

i wuff him


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

He seems to be the star of the forum 
everyone loves him. Myself included <3


----------

